# New Betta in Amazon Jungle Tank



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Saw this little guy all sad at PetSmart. So I put him in my Shrimp tank. He's lovin it. His name is Zeratul.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice! He's a cute little guy.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Loving the tank!
Doesent the betta munch on shrimp?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

The tank is so heavily planted that it takes a minute to find the betta! And I know I have 40 shrimp in there but i only see about 15 at a time. Lots of hiding places!


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone want some floater plants? Ill be glad to help out anyone who is new getting into planted betta tanks. These plants are also GREAT FILTER plants. Its Mixed duckweed, Frogbit, And Red Root Floaters. I already gave a ton of this to my buddy and it grew back in a week.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

whoa, i love your tank sooo much!!! its so pretty and well planted! and your new red boy looks awesome against the green! out of curiosity, how big is it? cause those are a _ton _of plants!


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha take a guess! Ill see if you get it right! It does look bigger in picture to me also haha


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

i'm thinkin 10-15 gallons, cause it doesn't look long enough to be 20. am i right?? lol


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha its a 5 gallon! It sits on top of my dresser haha.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

omg no way!! you said you have 40 shrimp in there! they must be seriously small!


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

you can see one in the bottom left haha and the bottom right. Chery Shrimp


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

OooH! Ideas for my 5 gallons.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

woowwww....thats so cool haha


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

im just getting into planted betta tanks (got a few packs of the aponogenton and lilly bulbs, now starting to sprout). could you pm me about those floater plants?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

1 package going out! Will have more next week.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow you pulled off that Amazon Jungle look very well in a 5 gallon. Nice work


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice tank! Your poor Betta doesn't look so good - but in that tank im sure he's a happy little bugger and his health will perk up soon


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh my, I would have NEVER guessed 5 gallons! Your tank is stunning!
I bet that betta loves all the plants!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Hadouken441 said:


> Haha its a 5 gallon! It sits on top of my dresser haha.


Love your Light setup. Where you get it?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Amazon.com type in Daylight Desk Lamp


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd be happy to take some floaters off your hands when you have them! Send me a PM. 

Your tank is GORGEOUS!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

What sort of plants do you have planted in your tank? They look awesome, and don't look like they grow too big.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Marsilea Minuta is my Carpet
Fissidens Fontanus is the Moss
Petite Anubias and Nana on driftwood
Blyxa Japonica is the bushy looking plant
Rotala? (The easy kind) in the background
Jungle Val In background
Ludwigia Background

And if you want floater PM me! I wont PM you sorry!


----------



## GravityKitty (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you use CO2 with your set-up? If so, what kind? Your aquarium is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

I use Pressurized paintball co2. My reg is pretty pricey! I know of a cheaper way though if anyone is interested


----------



## GravityKitty (Oct 17, 2010)

Hadouken441 said:


> I use Pressurized paintball co2. My reg is pretty pricey! I know of a cheaper way though if anyone is interested


I would be interested. I was thinking about adding CO2 to my own aquarium. I saw some things with yeast and soda bottles, but I'm looking for other cheap alternatives to that.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Its not as cheap as that, but its much much much more affective and cleaner. THis is my buddy on Plantedtank.net Its his idea.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/115850-paintball-co2-injection-diy-setup.html


----------



## Jdh (Jul 5, 2010)

Great setup! How fast is your carpet spreading with your lighting and CO2 Build?

Also, I haven't used paintball Co2 before. Is it more dangerous than DIY? Can it explode? Anyway, awesome tank.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nah it wont explode haha. Unless you smash it with a hammer. And the carpet is a very slow one. So it should be done in about 1 or 2 more monthes. Everything else though grows like a weed


----------



## GravityKitty (Oct 17, 2010)

That looks like a fantastic tutorial, I just wish I had the money to do that. Being a college student tends to make you poor. I guess I'll have to go with the less efficient, more messy yeast CO2 for now =(


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

GravityKitty said:


> That looks like a fantastic tutorial, I just wish I had the money to do that. Being a college student tends to make you poor. I guess I'll have to go with the less efficient, more messy yeast CO2 for now =(


ugh, I tried that (and upping my light) and it was a nightmare. I had a BIG algae explosion. It was probably because of the fluctuations in co2. Or maybe it was a fert issue. Planted tanks are so confusing. I was over there at theplanted tank and when I was doing research on how to get rid of the algae there was so much conflicting info and confusing terminology. Still, an AWESOME place to learn about the care of a planted aquarium!


----------



## GravityKitty (Oct 17, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> ugh, I tried that (and upping my light) and it was a nightmare. I had a BIG algae explosion. It was probably because of the fluctuations in co2. Or maybe it was a fert issue. Planted tanks are so confusing. I was over there at theplanted tank and when I was doing research on how to get rid of the algae there was so much conflicting info and confusing terminology. Still, an AWESOME place to learn about the care of a planted aquarium!


You tried the yeast way? Well, what I'm doing right now is just seeing how my plants will do with no CO2 and then adding it if my plants are looking a bit sorry. I'm sorry that happened to your aquarium, though :-(

I just have a bunch of easy to take care of plants right now because I'm relatively new to keeping an aquarium in general. I decided to get a planted one due to a suggestion from a friend.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

I can help anyone out with what they need haha. Well as much as i know at least.

I hate hate HATE the yeast way. I used to do it and it was.... gross. Smelled like bad beer, messy, fluctuated co2 like crazy and you cant turn it off at night. waste.

The paintball method last a long time. a 20oz tank will last 3 months.

I suggest that if anyone wants to get some great, cheap, rare, easy, hard, any kind of plant, go check out plantedtank.net like I said some people GIVE AWAY free plants. all you pay is shipping.

Im already giving away 1 small package to a guy here haha


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone familiar with this product?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754083#RatingsDetail

35 bucks bout equal to all the Paint ball gadgets needed to setup a CO2 system...


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

dont. cheap. bad. doesnt work. You can make a paintball co2 for.... $35. Thats half of what I paid for my co2 regulator


----------



## GravityKitty (Oct 17, 2010)

Ooo, I'm glad to hear a real person talking about the Hagen thing. I was thinking about getting it. I guess I'll be making myself a paintball CO2 system when I can. I think I'll be making myself an account on Planted Tank as well.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Hadouken441 said:


> Its not as cheap as that, but its much much much more affective and cleaner. THis is my buddy on Plantedtank.net Its his idea.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/115850-paintball-co2-injection-diy-setup.html


Have my shopping list ready. Putting it together is not the problem, finding all the components will be. No paint ball shops near my area. Will probably have to order several of the pieces online.

thanks for the tip!


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

my other expensive hobby is paintballing haha. Check out PBnation.com is there sale trade forums, look up Misc. Paintball Equipment, search for ASA. You can find a cheap one for $10 shipped


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

wow they r so pretty how do u do this? poor little guy he looks so scrawny im sure he's way better now


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

First person to PM me there address gets a package of floaters mailed to them


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I was just looking at a light similar to yours on ebay but was a bit sceptical about shipping it from Hong Kong because returning it would be a nightmare if anything was wrong haha. 

The UK Amazon actually has the daylight lamps too, which I didn't think they would now all I have to do is choose one from the million that have come up haha What wattage is yours? 

Thanks for your help and your tank looks incredible, I love how you sneakily made it look like 15 gallon though haha


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just get any wattage. If you want to make the light less intense just raise the light higher over the tank!


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely tank  I'm just getting into the planted tank thing. I love it. I can't wait to get more plants already. Awesome tip with the co2, I'll have to try something like that


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow I love all of your plants. What are the little ones in the front?


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

just got my package of floaters in the mail. thanks a ton!


----------

